# The Cork Has Spoken: The death of hachigo (Pic Heavy)



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

I really don't know where to start with this so I'll have to start at the top.

*Prologue:
*Earlier this week I received a small mysterious box in the mail. Inside a bunch of wrapping and packaging was a small little ominous cork marked with the words "Someone from Puff.com is watching you...YOU HAD BETTER GET PREPARED..."

*Warning:*
This post is not for the faint of heart. Be warned it is gruesome, but some of you sicker individuals may enjoy this part.

*Reception:*
So I'm sitting around doing work and the doorbell rings, a fairly common occurrence around here. Slowly open the door and see the mailman huffing and puffing carrying a huge box. He asks me to sign for the package, hands me a pen, and...oops, wait, he forgot the slip...he quickly grabs it and doubles back to the truck double time.

I haul the heavy package in the door.









Did you not believe me when I said it was a huge box? Seriously, huge!

*Opening:*
Ah, take my trusty Texas Toothpick (pocket knife for all you other folks) and carefully slice open the tape and pull back the flaps of the cardboard.









What is that a note under the bubble wrap? Carefully remove a couple layers of bubble wrap and find this carefully crafted note.









Followed by more some more pages

















Apparently Wil (wacbzz) thinks the Commonwealth of Virginia should have Texas as a satellite orbiting it.









Destroying my profile page? Geez, this guy is sick.









*The Destruction:*
Under the layers of bio-degradable packing peanuts I start to pull out package after package of amazing treats all from my wishlist or favorites. Destruction of my profile page is right.

Let's start with this one. Some highly recommended Quesada Espanas, a couple Tatuaje Anarchies that are so rare I wouldn't have even dared ask for, and some brand CLE corojos made by one of the former Camacho guys.









Next up is some Rodrigo Classicos that come highly recommended and are sold out many places.









Then comes an awesome selection of E.P. Carrillos and La Palina El Diarios that I might share with my wife...maybe. And what is that? One of the new Cuenca Y Blancos? I can't believe it. This one was just released.









Following that is a great selection of Fuentes, some very tasty Hemmingways, a couple new to me Rosados, and a God of Fire. Just amazing.









To go along with the Fuentes, a collectors tin full of Opus X's. Really?









Wil sure didn't leave out some pr0n for you Liga fans. The brand new MUWAT +11s, great size. Loved the bait fish, can't wait to try these. A Ratzilla. Are you freaking kidding me? Rare as heck. A Feral Pig, also pretty rare and I have yet to try one. And another of my favorites, an LP #9.









To be continued...


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Apparently, not only was my profile page destroyed, but Wil did some research and found out about my experience with the Room 101 OSOK and thought I should try again.









The next three pics are all from my favorites. Be warned it's not pretty.

The first one was my first more than $2 cigar I tried. I immediately fell in love with this one, the AF 8-5-8 Maduro. 









The next one was one I got to try during the NST. This one just stood out above most others, the Curivari El Gran Rey.









Finally, a newer one that was every bit as good as the El Gran Rey, just different, the Four Kicks corona gorda.









I can't believe it. Full boxes of my favories. I'm just sitting here typing this up thinking just how unbelievable this is.

Now you might think that was the end, and for any normal fat boy nuke, it might be. But there's more.

A Stinky Ashtray. I have actually been looking at picking one of these up but hadn't yet.









Some great little bottles of Crown Royal and Crown Black which I haven't tried yet.









Finally, some HTF beer and a great glass to drink it in. I need to do a little research on the beer as this is my first HTF. I also had not yet had a great beer drinking glass yet.
Not only that but an Ortega Serie D natural. I've tried the maduro version and loved it. Can't wait to try the natural version.









Okay, I think that's it. I hope I didn't miss anything. There was just so much in there.

Wil, thank you very much brother. I can't even begin to put into words what I'm feeling at this moment. Taken aback, flabbergasted, befuddled. I really don't know. Your generosity is amazing. Thank you.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

HAHA,YOU GOT  UP!! Wil is the man!! I see my _Two Puff Milestones Today thread_, in that bomb letter....:spy: Hmmm..........


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

Thats just un friggin real!!! The singles were awesome and then he hit you with full boxes and liquor .... that guy is just plain sadistic!!! A truly Epic hit :jaw:


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

That is some extreme bombing right there


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Un. _REAL_.

That may be one of the largest hits ever! I thought Virginia was for lovers, not fighters!


----------



## shakinghorizons (Aug 10, 2012)

That bomb was NUCLEAR!!! 

Incredible hit!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

OMG that is amazing! Hell of a hit...


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

That a way, fellow Virginian. I agree, we should make Texas a satellite...

Great hit for a deserving BOTL, enjoy them Brent!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> That a way, fellow Virginian. I agree, we should make Texas a satellite...
> 
> !


Cory............ STFU ............ Great hit Will!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2012)

Dang... that's just sick!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Kris, don't rustle my feathers...I haven't sent artillery to Texas in almost a month...and you just might push me over the edge...and Wil has given some inspiration.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

ahhh...ummmm... duhhhh....:jaw::jaw::jaw::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

whoa.....the cork reall HAS spoken.................


btw, that DFH 120 IPA is great stuff


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

No doubt about it... Wil is in a league of his own! I'm still recovering from the bomb he sent me and will be smoking cigars from it for years to come! 

Great target, Wil and an EPIC bomb as usual! :thumb:

P.S. I had advanced intel on this one, Brent, and couldn't way to see you blowed up real good!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

<insert speech here>

holy crap Wil, a most excellent show of generosity my friend.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> That a way, fellow Virginian. I agree, we should make Texas a satellite...


I gotta go with Kris on this one. Shaddup Cory 



AStateJB said:


> No doubt about it... Wil is in a league of his own! I'm still recovering from the bomb he sent me and will be smoking cigars from it for years to come!
> 
> Great target, Wil and an EPIC bomb as usual! :thumb:
> 
> P.S. I had advanced intel on this one, Brent, and couldn't way to see you blowed up real good!


Yes, Wil truly is in a league of his own. It was fun watching others get smashed to smithereens by him...not so much when you're the victim. Musta been fun just waiting and watching. I bet another of Wil's victims had advance notice too.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

hachigo said:


> Musta been fun just waiting and watching. I bet another of Wil's victims had advance notice too.


Well... we gotta have some kinda support group... :lol:


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

hachigo said:


> I bet another of Wil's victims had advance notice too.


Possibly.....maybe....could be............


----------



## Motrix (Jun 6, 2012)

Holy $hit...RIP... that suit of yours in your avatar did not stand a chance. great hit!


----------



## buttstitches (Jun 3, 2012)

Holy crap, Wil does not play around mg:


----------



## jaysalti (Apr 6, 2012)

whoa


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

Damn... Some one got blown the F up!!!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Are you kidding me?

The destruction is on levels beyond mere mortals.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Holy crapmonkeys. Brent is getting ready to meet me to get his contest winnings from me. Guess he is gonna have a hell of a day. Lol
Crazy hit on a deserving BOTL.


----------



## showcattle (Jun 28, 2012)

WOW... thats insane....


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!

I'm glad that thing finally arrived. :thumb:

And before I go any further, I want to publicly thank the anonymous BOTL that forwarded the cork package for me. I didn't want there to be any indication that the small, lightweight box came from VA, and also the couple of brothers that helped me find some stuff that went in that box. You guys know who you are...

It was a pleasure putting that box together for you Brent. Like I said before, wishlists were meant to be _destroyed_!

The DFH 120 Minute IPA is arguably the Holy Grail for IPA lovers. I saw that you like beer, so I took a chance. You can age that bottle (or both, if you don't drink one right away) for years and years in a dark, cool space.

You deserve each and every thing that was in that box and I know that I don't just speak for myself when I say that you are a great BOTL.

Now, go rebuild your wishlist and enjoy some really good smokes. :smile:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

Holy mother of god>..........................


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Holy F%&^%&^*%^&% criminy!!! It just kept going and going... 

Brent, get well soon brother. Looks like you've got a long road to recovery ahead of you!

Wil, what to say bro? Words can't describe that kind of devastation!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm speechless....


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Just wow....


----------



## itsjustkevin (Feb 8, 2012)

I APPLAUD YOU GOOD SIR!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

GOOD GAWD!

Someone really stuck a cork in it this time. That's a sure fired rival for the beating that Jessica took from Smelvis. No pink taser for you though.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Incredible bomb, really one of the all time best of recent memory... 

but the crossed out bombing group pics confuses me. :dunno: Is that a challenge or did that already happen?


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Holy crapmonkeys. Brent is getting ready to meet me to get his contest winnings from me. Guess he is gonna have a hell of a day. Lol
> Crazy hit on a deserving BOTL.


Yes, yesterday was overwhelming to say the least. I got home really late last night from shopping and haven't posted those up yet. I will soon.



smokin3000gt said:


> Holy F%&^%&^*%^&% criminy!!! It just kept going and going...
> 
> Brent, get well soon brother. Looks like you've got a long road to recovery ahead of you!
> 
> Wil, what to say bro? Words can't describe that kind of devastation!


You know what they say about recovery...oh they don't say anything? Well be best way to recover is to make others around you hurt


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Holy crapmonkeys. Brent is getting ready to meet me to get his contest winnings from me. Guess he is gonna have a hell of a day. Lol
> Crazy hit on a deserving BOTL.





smokin3000gt said:


> Holy F%&^%&^*%^&% criminy!!! It just kept going and going...
> 
> Brent, get well soon brother. Looks like you've got a long road to recovery ahead of you!
> 
> Wil, what to say bro? Words can't describe that kind of devastation!





Cigar Noob said:


> Incredible bomb, really one of the all time best of recent memory...
> 
> but the crossed out bombing group pics confuses me. :dunno: Is that a challenge or did that already happen?


That note was saying Wil will never be a squid, llama, lobster, etc... No challenge, just pure, unadulterated crazy.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Damn, you got messed up Brent.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> Incredible bomb, really one of the all time best of recent memory...
> 
> but the crossed out bombing group pics confuses me. :dunno: Is that a challenge or did that already happen?


I think it's just reinforcing the point that he bombs as an independent.

He has hit at least 2 bombing groups now, though...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Well deserved Brent, you've been wrecking havoc all over Puff for awhile....


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

Wow, just wow. I feel like I just got bombed by looking at this thread. Awesome hit!!


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

..... This is one of the most unreal things I've ever seen. You deserve it though Brent! Enjoy.


----------



## I Sue Debt Collectors (Aug 22, 2012)

Good Grief... That was unbelievable... :smoke2:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Wil, Fantastic hit, sir! I cant even comprhend all that damage! Just pure awesome!!!
Brent.... HA HA! Seriously, that is an EPIC hit and I couldn't think of a better brother to get destroyed like that! Enjoy, my friend


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

I'm speechless. Great bomb from a great BOTL.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy shitballs! That's one massive ass kicking. Enjoy Brent.

Very nicely done Wil.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I think the note meant that all of the bombing groups combined don't dish out the kind of damage contained in that box.


Sadly, I think he may be right


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Cigar Noob said:


> Incredible bomb, really one of the all time best of recent memory...
> 
> but the crossed out bombing group pics confuses me. :dunno: Is that a challenge or did that already happen?





gasdocok said:


> I think the note meant that all of the bombing groups combined don't dish out the kind of damage contained in that box.
> 
> Sadly, I think he may be right


Nope. I don't do the challenge thing, and I for sure haven't sent out the past couple of bombs in order to try to compete with anybody - or to get anybody to compete with me.

It's this:



hachigo said:


> That note was saying Wil will never be a squid, llama, lobster, etc... No challenge, just pure, unadulterated crazy.





AStateJB said:


> I think it's just reinforcing the point that he bombs as an independent.


I like bombing who I want, when I want. There is nothing wrong with the way anybody else does it; _bombing could never be wrong_. I just have my way and want to keep it that way. I really enjoy the process of going through an _About Me_ page and trying to figure out what to send. Just about any person that's sent a bomb would probably tell everyone that besides the enjoyment of putting it together, the only thing that is missing from sending a bomb is being able to actually be there to see the initial reaction of the one being bombed.



AStateJB said:


> He has hit at least 2 bombing groups now, though...


Perhaps you may be on to something...!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I wasn't implying that you were challenging anyone, just that this bomb was EPIC


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

gasdocok said:


> I wasn't implying that you were challenging anyone, just that this bomb was EPIC


I got ya. :beerchug:

Hopefully, I can start reloading soon...:lol:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

WOw that is an awesome bomb... I tried to read it at work yesterday but the pics were blocked ... but wow ....wow


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

2012 Bomb of the Year Nominee right there!!!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> WOw that is an awesome bomb... I tried to read it at work yesterday but the pics were blocked ... but wow ....wow


I can just picture you looking at just the text. "Wow, that sounds like a pretty good bomb." Then the pics come in and BLAM!!!! You get the same feeling I got


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

gasdocok said:


> I wasn't implying that you were challenging anyone, just that this bomb was EPIC


Truly EPIC.


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Haven't seen nothing like it, truly amazing bomb, to a BOTL who really deserves it. Thank you Wil!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

That's a Smelvis level bomb...that's the highest level of bomb compliment I can think to give. Absolutely epic!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Danfish98 said:


> That's a Smelvis level bomb...that's the highest level of bomb compliment I can think to give. Absolutely epic!


Everybody keeps talking about Smelvis, I guess I haven't been here long enough to see any of his bombs...to me, this was one of the most epic I have seen.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

meatcake said:


> Everybody keeps talking about Smelvis, I guess I haven't been here long enough to see any of his bombs...to me, this was one of the most epic I have seen.


*Brain:* You'll learn... Search is your friend... But this ia an awesome hit...

*Pinky:* Narf! you've been corked...


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Everybody keeps talking about Smelvis, I guess I haven't been here long enough to see any of his bombs...to me, this was one of the most epic I have seen.


Here is a recent Smelvis bomb. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...ou-want-good-bye-nice-lady-6.html#post3647699

These guys are in a league of their own.

Pinky....


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:faint:



dayento2 said:


> 2012 Bomb of the Year Nominee right there!!!





Danfish98 said:


> That's a Smelvis level bomb...that's the highest level of bomb compliment I can think to give. Absolutely epic!


Absolutely agree!

WTG!!!!


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Your going to be dealing with atmospheric fallout for quite sometime to come...

Nice Bomb great brotherhood


----------

